

Ask HN: Please review my startup "SolidOpinion" - nikoushome

solidopinion.com
Thanks!
======
patricklorio
The site looks great. However, I think you need to incorporate a demo of the
commenting system somewhere on the site. The interactive image doesn't do it
for me, I want to see the real thing.

How you plan to monetize is definitely interesting. Since points are
reputation, and points can be sold between users, reputation can be purchased?
If so, I'm not a fan. You mention advertising templates, what is that?

The only way points would be valuable $$ wise, for me, would be if I could
spend them on advertising. The more I use your service and commit to the
community, the more I get to advertise to the community.

How do you plan to get developers to incorporate your services in their site?
As a developer, I would only use your service if it provided: A) A great and
easy to use API that can let me do interesting things. or B) An addition
revenue model.

~~~
nikoushome
Hi! Thank you for your feedback!

We had a real demo on the main website but later I've decided to replace it
with screenshots. Now I am working on the video which should show all
advantages of our widget for commentors.

Also, I probably should mention on the main website that there is a way to
test widget and commenting process on our demo website soliddemoonline.com

Now about monetization. First of all each our website has own number or
active/passive actions aka game rules with customizable price. So for example
you can set price for embed image effect = -10 points and say that for each
added comment user will get like +20 points. Totally we have around 20
interesting effects and around 20 more in mind)

This way user who actively participate in conversation can earn enough points
to have fun commenting. But on the other side it is possible for website owner
to enable "Buy points" feature. It is our first monetization idea.

In addition to this, we can show advertisement blocks on some predefined ad
spots if publisher wants it.

Also, one of ways how user can earn points is to share comments to social
networks, and if someone clicks on that sharing link, he will get some points.
So you as a website owner can attract more users to your website (high quality
traffic).

At this moment, we are working on Rewards system. Website owner can create
specific rewards (it can be dissent code or event some promotional products)
which you can buy using reputation points, so in this case user who actively
participate in conversation will be rewarded.

Btw. there is also "Revenue share" feature. You can specify some amount of
revenue in % which you would like to share between active users in your
community. So for active users it can be a way to earn real money.

Ok and finally, about developers. We have API, at this moment it is not public
because we are only in beta stagem but I think that in the feature it will be
open to the community. Our API allows to do everything what can be done on the
widget or in the configuration panel, so potentially it is powerful enough to
create any UI/Plugins even mobile apps etc..

Thanks!

------
davidsmith8900
\- Clickable Link ~> [http://solidopinion.com/](http://solidopinion.com/)
.Site is pretty nice. Seems like a facebook design theme, but it still nice.

~~~
nikoushome
Thanks!

